# Your buddies are on operations and you're in Canada



## maniac779 (18 Aug 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone shared, or knew anyone who is going through a similar situation.

I just recently (April 06) CT'd to the Regs after spending 4 years in the Infantry PRes. While in the PRes I recieved excellent training, worked with the Regs as much as I possibly could, but most of all, as is usually the case, I have made friends within my unit with whom I am extremely close.

As I said, I CT'd to the Regs back in April, in a trade other than Infantry NCM, which had I done, I would have gone straight to battallion. Instead, I took advantage of joining the Regs in an officer role, as Pilot (Flying has been my passion since I was very young) under very envious circumstances (Aviation College Diploma, which bypasses me past Primary Flight Training and entitled me to my commission after BOTP... at age 21) At the time when I signed on the dotted line to move on to greener pastures, it was a no brainer. All my buddies at the unit agreed.

However, now posted to the language school, I am lately having some minor frustrations dealing with my career change. I left the infantry, where I was a valued member of the team, who had responsiblities to my unit and my fellow soliders and I felt as though every day I went in to work, that I was contributing somewhere, to someone... that I was making a difference... to sitting in french class all day, being treated like a child. Not to mention, had I not CT'd, I would have more than likely depolyed overseas this month with several of my very close friends. I sent a few of them off and it was extremely difficult as I felt as though I should be going over with them... 

Now, all things considering, I know most of you are going to tell me how lucky I am and what a really great career move I made and the like, and yes, I will definatley agree with you. I also know that once I start training in my occupation, this feeling of complete uselessness will subside. However, dealing with the frustration of having friends deployed on a mission you could have been on with them, fighting next to them... but instead you are sitting in a classroom learning french has so far been, needless to say, difficult.

So I'll ask my original question I intended to ask. Does anyone have friends overseas at the moment and doesn't feel quite right about not being there with them, whatever the reason?


----------



## JBP (18 Aug 2006)

That's a very difficult thing to deal with and hard. 5 people from my unit are currently in Afghanistan also and many of us who couldn't go are feeling it a bit as well... 

They are over there doing thier part... You are here doing yours now. Stick with it, it's ever more important that you stay the course and succeed as we need every good person we can get in the Forces, and obviously I don't need to even say that, you know it having been in PRes for 4 years... 

Not much advice I can give except that it seems you made the right choice for you and that you should give it everything you've got, for YOU, and for THEM.

Joe


----------



## GO!!! (18 Aug 2006)

I was in a similar position almost two years ago. 

I made the choice, after gaining a qualification, to move to a different sub-unit within my Bn, where this qual would be used. Weeks after I left, the Coy I left was given their warning order to deploy. As my position had been filled when I left, I was not able to return, and most of the guys I knew deployed while I stayed at home.

In the end, it looks like I will get to go on a far cooler mission now, and I made new inroads and friends in the new unit. I did it by making the best of the situation I was in and not languishing about what I left.

They can only keep you in Quebec for so long before you get to move on to a better posting and job. Stick it out, most career trg in the army sucks, it's the good job at the end that is the goal.


----------



## Trinity (18 Aug 2006)

I don't feel guilty at all.

I'm putting together care packages for a platoon of people as often as I can..
probably twice monthly.

Just because you're not here doesn't mean you can't support them.  And I have just
plenty of friends in the sandbox.  Same job.. just we're 4th line support.. they're.. 1st line
with all the fun.


----------



## 392 (18 Aug 2006)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have friends overseas at the moment and doesn't feel quite right about not being there with them, whatever the reason?



Yup....just got back from the sandbox in Dec, and shortly thereafter the other half of 2CER started work ups for the current deployment. Feels strange not to be heading out with them - but the powers that be are already trolling our ranks to backfill open positions in 4ESR for TF 1-07 in Feb. So I would say it won't be long before I'm there again....


----------



## RangerRay (18 Aug 2006)

I left the reserves almost 10 years ago, and I've lost contact with most of the people I served with, but there was one time a couple of months ago that I felt guilty about being here.

Myself and some friends were out one night and we were at a big concert/dance at the local rec centre.  This was after we had lost some fine soldiers in Afghanistan.  Half the town was there, everyone was partying and drinking and having a great time, yet I couldn't help but feel that while I was here safe and having a great time, there were fine Canadian lads, including some that I know, bleeding and dying half a world away.  It felt wrong for me to be at a function like that having fun while brave lads were paying the ultimate sacrifice.

Needless to say, I left early, much to the bewilderment of my friends.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Aug 2006)

I've watched 3 rotations of my friends go over without me. I sit here knowing that until I get word back from the Med types I will NEVER go over. And, depending on what they say, I may NEVER go over. 

It sucks. So do your job as best you can to support them until you can get over there with them.


----------



## Bert (20 Aug 2006)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> So I'll ask my original question I intended to ask. Does anyone have friends overseas at the moment and doesn't feel quite right about not being there with them, whatever the reason?



Depending on the unit and location, this feeling and situation is common in the CF.  I've been on tour and left part of the unit
back at home.  Conversely, some of my unit have been on or are on tour and I'm on base.  Its the nature of things.  We all want
to be involved, but sometimes we get picked, sometimes we don't.  Work thats done on-base, tasked or deployed are all
intregal parts and duties of the CF.   Send them something over thats good.  We send packets of Tim Hortons coffee but is hot
as heck where they are.  Find out later whether it was a good idea or not.


----------



## Rhibwolf (20 Aug 2006)

Maniac, 10 days after 9/11, most of the ships on the east coast were enroute to the Gulf to support the war on terror. My ship didnt go.  I felt left out, but despite the fact that their ships (and them) were playing an important role, my ship's role and mine onboard was no less important.  Ultimately, all of my peers went to the Gulf, and I never did - not my fault, simply the way things rolled out.  We all have our part to play, and to steal from Dire Straits, "sometimes you're the louisville slugger sometimes you're the ball."  You will get your turn, and those that are currently over there will be back here while you go. Dont fret.....just be the best pilot you can be, and when your turn comes you will do your best.  Good luck


----------



## Korus (21 Aug 2006)

I was on Archer Roto 0, and many good friends went on Roto 1.. There were many times after I got back that I wished I could have stayed another 6 to have been with them.


----------



## glock17 (21 Aug 2006)

Maniac;

I think you'll find that most of us feel the same way, more or less. I've been out of the Regs for twenty years, the names have changed, but the faces of the young men  ( and women!) remain the same. 

Always have that nagging little voice that says, " If I had been there, maybe....."

Bottom line, it's perfectly normal for you to feel that way, and it will probably never go away, recognize it for what it is, and soldier on.

Every cog, in every wheel, is valuable to the smooth operation of the machine.

Keep up the good work, practice those tenses...


----------



## RatCatcher (21 Aug 2006)

I recently (well no really recent, about 2.5 yrs ago) changed from Med A (I prefer the old title) to PMed Tech, I was repatriated from Bosnia for my course. I felt bad that I left early but I knew that it was best for me, and a happy troop is the best for the CF.  After my remuster I was posted to Valcartier, who at the time were in the sandbox, 3 months later I was sent on a TAV. While over there Edmonton took over, meaning I saw my friends from 1 Fd Amb for about 2 weeks then I left, felt bad again but it past.  

The best thing to do is stay in contact with your friends, send them care packages and say a prayer for them now and then. Later on in your pilot career, whether you are flying a CAP over northern Canada or delivering our beloved beans and bullets you never know when they might help you by doing the same. Karma is what Karma does....


----------



## Armymedic (21 Aug 2006)

> So I'll ask my original question I intended to ask. Does anyone have friends overseas at the moment and doesn't feel quite right about not being there with them, whatever the reason?



I do have friends, and many coworkers. I also helped with medical training most of the Bg. I do not feel guilty about not being there what so ever.

In my job, it is not "IF" I'll be going over, it is "WHEN" I'll be going over. I just returned from there a yr ago, and I know deep down I will see them over there before they return.

You can't feel guilty about not going over. What we do here is just as important, and what we do here at home MUST continue at the same level of efficency and professionalism. Further, it often sucks more for those left behind, because now we must do our own job plus take up the stuff for all the ones who are gone as well.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Aug 2006)

We're in a growth industry - you will deploy.  Just do what the CF needs you to do and be as prepared, physically and mentally, as you can when the call comes.


----------



## APOLLOVet (26 Aug 2006)

Maniac,

Don't worry about it. You'll get your chance. Just support those you know (or don't know) while they are there. When I was but a wee slip of a lad joining my first Bn, it looked like Cyprus was the only thing that we could look forward to for deployments (and Germany for posting). Shortly after I arrived, both closed down, and it looked like Wainwright was all that was left. A good friend of mine immediately volunteered for UNMO to get to Cyprus, and was accepted. Within a month of his receiving his message, the Bn was warned off for Croatia. The same thing happened with Op APOLLO, and the same thing happened with Op ARCHER R0.

If you hang around long enough, you will certainly get your chance if you want it regardless of trade. In the interim, just help the boys who are there, become as professional as you can, and when you do get the call, you will be well set up to look after your troops.


----------



## Wookilar (26 Aug 2006)

I am glad to know that I am not the only one feeling this way. I was with 1 VP for almost 7 years before I started flying a school desk last summer. This year has had me speaking to a lot of people about my choice to come here. They all said the same thing, same as every one here, stick with it. Training sucks, but is very necessary. It may take a little while longer, but I'll be doing a real job again, supporting the pointy end, boots on ground. Till then, I'll just keep on the DWAN sending mails back and forth to my buds.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> So do your job as best you can to support them until you can get over there with them.



Well said!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Aug 2006)

I suspect that there will be plenty of opportunities to deploy abroad in the years ahead.


----------



## Yeoman (27 Aug 2006)

I have the same feeling. I mean I just left the 1st herd before all their build up training was happening, and well I know a good chunk of the boys out there. and I just feel like I turned my back on them somehow.
I'll have to admit that I was pretty depressed on the last get together of the group before they took off for afghanistan.
I know I'll be getting my turn out there real soon.
Besides; I hope they enjoy the gifts I'll be sending some of them. heh.
Greg


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

I have some friends over there now, and some doing work-ups with 1-07.

I feel like I am letting them down sometime by "not being there" or like I am nancy'ing out.

I put my name in for a Posn # on the TF and was basically told by the CO "you can go if you can find your replacement".   :-\

So, I did the right thing, and put my name in for Reg Force again.  

I think what you are dealing with is normal, lots of us on here going thru the same thing.  Hardest one for me was a certain Capt from my unit who came to shake hands/say "later" when he left for the current TF in the sandbox.  I felt like a heel standing there after he left, knowing I was going home and he was getting on a plane...and the other Tp WO from my old Sqn is now working up for 1-07 and I hear from him everyday while I sit with a chair glued to my ass...I just gotta believe that what I do makes a difference "somehow" everyday...no matter how small.

Stick it out.  I have probably 2-3 years before I will even be considered for a tour in my new trade, once I get back in.  Frustrating?  Yep.

Mud


----------



## maniac779 (7 Sep 2006)

Thanks alot for the replies boys. It helps to know I'm not the only one with this S**TTY feeling some days.

The boys are doing a great job over there.

Semper Paratus.


----------



## honestyrules (8 Sep 2006)

Come on folks!
Everybody knows somebody that doesn't merit to deploy and is going and others, dedicated individuals left behind.
OK some people have to stay back to train, hold the fort, that sort of things. But, depending of your trade and the positions available on a task force, there might be 5 positions and 15 people willing to fill those. So, to me, it sometimes  sounds like...who's lucky, or who's the boss's buddy.

Most people join the CF to (I hope) deploy and work in their trade on Ops. Not to stay back on camp, supporting an exercise or wiping off the garage floor.

It's a good, touchy topic...I say that some people are trying to deny that they are frustrated big time because they are not deploying.
Kudos to rear parties that are dedicated to the troops support though. Really important.

I'm expecting some flack on this one...I'll keep my head down.

Del


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

Ya you're right, its not a perfect world!   ;D

How's that for a bashing   :rofl:


----------



## a78jumper (8 Sep 2006)

Understand your frustration. I was stuck in a very bloated pre FRP/force reduction NDHQ doing little more than nothing in the mid 90s,  when it seemed everyone I knew from the Airborne world was deploying overseas to the Balkans, Somalia, Haiti, Cambodia. And when I tried to get put on the Intl Standby List, every excuse in the book was used to support the "maintenance of the empire". Nauseating to put it mildly. 
My 2 cents-stick it out where you are and in time I can swear on a Bible you will be involved in something that really will challange your sense of duty and self. In the meantime, support our troops best you can- I recall sending a package on request,  of all the latest porn to a good friend in Somalia-the clerk in the Rideau Centre UCS must have thought I was a pervert. I got a good deal of satisfaction doing things like that for friends, though in today's politically correct military such publications might not be appreciated.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

a78Jumper,

Not appreciated by the Posties and Coc, but definitely appreciated by the troops though wouldn't you say?


----------



## a78jumper (8 Sep 2006)

Actually I sent them over with a full Colonel(one of the most strait laced people I ever worked for) wrapped in brown paper when he went on one o fthose infamous NDHQ "Liaison" visits. And what can I say they were destined for EME types, and we all know they can't read, just look at the pictures LOL.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> Actually I sent them over with a full Colonel(one of the most strait laced people I ever worked for) wrapped in brown paper when he went on one o fthose infamous NDHQ "Liaison" visits. And what can I say they were destined for EME types, and we all know they can't read, just look at the pictures LOL.



+1.  Your "courier" just makes the deed all the better.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Sep 2006)

Ok check fire on this “my bros are in the sandbox and I’m stuck here doing meaningless crap train of thought.”

We all have a role to fill. Those of us in harms way in a far distant land, those of us back here either awaiting their turn and/or doing vital work at home, even those of us who have done our service and taken off the uniform for the last time. There are jobs that need doing and they must be done. They are important even if they do not seem so now. One of those first lessons we all learned as a soldier was orders are to be carried out even if at the time we are not privy to the why. We trust in those above us that said orders are correct and tasks set before us are meaningful and important, even if at the time they do not seem to be.

Monday I overheard a couple of young troopies at the CNE bemoaning their fate at being stuck there.  Soldiers right to bitch of course although when I was a twenty something Cpl, TD at the CNE would have been a swan job, unless of course as now my brothers were fighting and dieing half a world away. 

What they were doing in Toronto that day in the long run may have as much an effect on the war as Operation Medusa. They made the effort to explain and show to the general public what we are and why we do what we do.  A battle we need to win here, yeah but small consolation to the 20 year old troopie who will have to look his friends in the eye when they come home, or worse act as a pall bearer.

I sympathized. Those fighting and dieing in Afghnaistan are as important to me as my own blood relatives, more so they are my family and have been so for almost thirty years now. I didn’t see a recruiting booth asking for over the hill overweight pushing 50 old grunts and yeah I looked. I know that my role is here doing whatever little I can now as is many others. I don't like my "new role" but I have to accept reality and will shoulder it knowing maybe it helps it the long run.


----------



## orange.paint (9 Sep 2006)

I understand all your stories and am glad to see this fourm.I'm currently doing everything in my power to get posted back to a real regiment.Stuck in a school setting ( on the staff side...sort of) I am starting to get desperate to get overseas.I currently have only one roto to Yugo and am scared ****less of not getting my kick at the sandbox as I'm proably stuck here for at least two more years.I'm quite ashamed when civi friends ask what Afghanistan like and I have to tell em I haven't been yet.It kills me.

But solutions!You gotta have em or you'll go nuts. CSOR,OT to other trade to get you out of school are my silver linings.

As Danjanou sated though everyone does an important job.Some like myself make sure students have AFV manuals....oh and those Canada notebooks. ;D but he is right a lot of you people keep the green machine running.

Just go to the gym or beast yourself on a 30km run,that's my medicine.And dream of brighter tomorrows,i.e CSOR or OT.


----------



## BARBARIAN.X (12 Sep 2006)

I hear ya and know how you feel. I have family and friends over there and I would give up everything to be there now. Normally it's them that wish they had my back because we have the shit hit the fan regularly.  I've never felt so Fn useless in all my life.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Sep 2006)

BARBARIAN.X said:
			
		

> I hear ya and know how you feel. I have family and friends over there and I would give up everything to be there now.



Be careful what you wish for mate. Many including myself would rather be home where its safe, but I am here for my men, after all it's them that come first.

Truly it's the shytehole of all shyteholes here. Another volley of HE 122mm rockets fell here today, missing us of course, but close enough to rattle one's cage (nearly bounced me out of my bed).

Be patient, this war is going to last for generations to come, wether its here in Iraq, or in the Ghan.

Believe me, there is nothing 'cool' about being here.


Regards from hell (and it is),

Wes


----------



## BARBARIAN.X (14 Sep 2006)

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> Believe me, there is nothing 'cool' about being here.
> 
> Wes



Cool? I'd say! I don't know how you poor bastards can take the heat. 
I'd have to lay down and sleep the whole tour. ;D


----------

